# Hunter Spray Bodies



## Rule11 (May 5, 2018)

I just received these new spray bodies from Hunter Industries. I am replacing my standard spray bodies this weekend for the 5 heads i have in my side strip. While getting up to 56psi dynamic pressure these should maximize water delivery and consumption.


----------



## Shadow4478 (Aug 22, 2018)

Those check valves are good on a slope if you have a lot of run off, but if you just get one water Weill pool on the next one in line so all need to be replaced, it's a extra drill not necessary but great option for some


----------

